# Weird worms?



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

I have these little white worms in my substrate. They don't seem to be on or near the frogs that I've noticed, does anyone know what they are?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can't say from the picture...check older threads for what nemerteans look like and how they behave....


----------



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you I will check it out


----------



## Sarbarbearian (Oct 25, 2015)

Definitely nematodes, whether that is good or bad is up for debate on this forum. I guess there are thousands of different types. I remember seeing on in an iso culture awhile back and just figuring it was no big deal unless I wanted to wipe out the whole culture


----------

